# New Year Marlin Magic



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Got the call this morning. Fishing was on.

Headed to the launch spot only to find that the surf was big. Not just big though. Messy and powerful. Probably the toughest launch I have had to content with -Despite moments where I could have easily come off , I made it through the worst and got behind the surf zone- Although coming off in the surf TouringTom re-entered his yak quick enough to make it out next to me.

Waited behind the surf zone - Once Couta101 got out we were off to Spot X.

About 30 minutes into the paddle, I heard a very small zzz. Barely picked up my rod to check if my bait was still there, when Tom advised me to paddle on and leave it. Got about four strokes before the reel went off again. Turned to grab the Rod and&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; Oh boy White Splashing and a large Bill - I had hooked a Marlin.

At was at this point that I was inundated with both excitement and fear. Tom had hooked one - but not landed - on Friday and had the weekend to think about what could and should have been, so I was lucky to have someone giving me some sound advise.

I let the Marlin do its thing - tiring itself out. I did not want the angriest fish I have ever seen anywhere near me. It was dancing around the water and at one point got so close to Tom that he had to hit it away with his paddle.

Nerves were getting the better of me - as I had allowed the Marlin enough room to tire itself - This did make it unpredictable and I felt nervous that I had no idea of where it might pop out next.

It was also at this point that I realized that I had allowed the Marlin a bit too much room. The Star Drag on My old Penn Jigmaster was locked at its loosest setting and I had no way of getting it loose so that I could tighten the drag and begin working this fish in. Once again Tom rescued me by helping me get the Star Drag unlocked with a pair of pliers ( I have since decided that I am now due for a TLD).

After I adjusted the Drag to get the fish in - there were no more runs. Although still fighting - the Marlin was tired and I managed to get it next to the yak. Although My gaff had made it out at one point to protect myself should it decide to have a go at me, I had no intentions of gaffing the Marlin. It was at the point when Couta101 said that the Marlin was landed and we (Tom and Myself) were trying to get it around for a Photo. Still nervous though. Had no idea if the Marlin had one last burst of energy. It didn't.

Had a quick grab at the tail while Tom was grabbing the bill - Then Ping. Broke the line - and watched him swim past the back of my yak - whilst giving me a look that suggested he was coming to kill me in my sleep tonight.

Didn't manage the photo I wanted but the experience was more than enough for me. I believe Couta Might have some footage - Tom managed to grab a few stills from his GoPro Footage.










Jumping behind Tom - bear in mind I am about 15 meters away from him at this stage










Tom Giving the Marlin a Paddle slap - self preservation of course














































Had a fairly long slog back to the beach - worth it though.

All in all a great day - great way to begin the new year ☺


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Awesome pics and experience there Dennis. Well done on the capture!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Cracker experience on NYD :lol: you deserve that fish Dennis ,as you know I had 2 really long swims today and didn't get out ,conditions were tough and hard to pick the gap on the run out tide ,washing machine and powerful waves sent me back to lick my wounds over a few coldies .


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Superb stuff mate, it's a vintage season for them at the moment.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

WOW! Congrats mate, no many of us that get to experience a catch like that.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

That is a great story and something we can only dream of in SA. I suppose we could try out a great white but it probably would not end well.  
It sounds horribly dangerous. Are marlin likely to do something nasty such as turning you into a human shaslick?
Mark.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Good stuff there Dennis and Tom. Looking good for Straddie in Feb.


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Top Stuff Dennis!!!
Great story too.
Cheers Todd


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That is so good on so many levels Dennis, congratulations! Sure looks like a big mean jumpy creature, can you identify what subspecies it was and guesstimate length/weight for us? What breaking strain line/leader? How long was the fight?

Oh and happy new year


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Well done guys was there any other action happening out there?


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Dennis what a way to start the new year!


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome mate! Great pics.....I can only imagine the rush.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Dennis and co, well earned and a gr8 way to start the year. I was lucky enough to get out in the morn after one long swim, my report is coming at the end of the month.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Outstanding effort mate you did well with the catch and release. Also getting out in that big surf well done rewarded for your effort  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome work on landing a Marlin Dennis


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Good on you guys! It must be very exciting. You also got action pictures that can put into your photo album. What a Happy New Year!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done mate, this one will be a life time memory.

Tom


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

OH yeah! Song to sing "I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt. So sexy it hurts."

Way to go DT.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome effort that, you must be on cloud 9. Shame about not getting that last pic yak side. Now get out there and do it again!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

....


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Simply awesome.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Guys - was heaps of fun



indiedog said:


> I'm going to give myself a mohawk...


DO IT!!!!!! :twisted:



Wrassemagnet said:


> That is so good on so many levels Dennis, congratulations! Sure looks like a big mean jumpy creature, can you identify what subspecies it was and guesstimate length/weight for us? What breaking strain line/leader? How long was the fight?
> 
> Oh and happy new year


Jim,

The fight lasted about 20 minutes or so - As I mentioned before I was using a Penn Jigmaster which previously belonged to Tom - I usually use a DAM Quick Steel 315S - which I love, however needs to re-spooled. I therefore pulled the old Jigmaster out - It had already been spooled ( I use the Platypus ultra thin line which sort of distorts my view of what a certain lb line should look like -I would have guessed 40 lb line, however Tom tells me it was 30 lb line ) , not sure what leader Tom had previously used - I am assuming 50 lb or there abouts.

As I mentioned in the TR - Tom insisted I put the rod down and continue paddling after the first little zzzzz. I think this gave the fish time to swallow the rig and hook itself properly. It was a Black Marlin. Tom and I estimate that it would have been roughly between 2 and 2.5 metres Tail to Bill. Weight - I have no idea.



nad97 said:


> Well done guys was there any other action happening out there?


Nick there was a bit of activity on the water - few bust ups etc....But no other hook ups unfortunately.

Looking forward to my next trip out - see ya out there mate


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Amazing story, amazing pics, amazing fish, just plain bloody amazing, congrats!

Cheers Scotty


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy snapping duckshit!

I bet you felt 10 feet tall after that encounter.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Fish of a lifetime there Dennis, well done!!

Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Well done and some good pics of the event.
Grant


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

A good way to start the year off.


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Well done Dennis. Gr8 story and amazing photos. I surfed that day and it was pounding so top effort on getting thru that in your kayak. Impressive all round


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice work Dennis, fish of a lifetime buddy! Surfs a bit big for me atm  well done on braving it


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Unreal!!!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Well done Dennis, they say a cape buffalo has a similiar look of pure hatred.I dragged a gar and sebile lure all over the gneerings for buckshee today.
> 
> 
> Safa said:
> ...


Oh salti mate,when you graduate from your legend lunch box you paddle/submarine you too can join us for a coldie if your mama won't give you anymore chocolate nesquick and cookies ill be sending ya some little fella ;-)


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, Dennis, you've peaked a little early. Bloody hell, you were only an AKFF member for 365 days before getting a marlin!

Must be some sort of record. And well done Tom for being on hand to give expert advice and record the event.

Now for one at Noosa! See you in a few days, guys.

Kev


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

too cool - excellent effort Dennis. Well done!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice, but....it's all down hill from there though.....


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice fish Dennis, thought you said you couldn't fish mate haha


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That's one of those experiences I'd like to have had, but not have, if you know what I mean. Too cool for school.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

SLB said:


> Nice fish Dennis, thought you said you couldn't fish mate haha


Bit of New Years Luck



Ado said:


> That's one of those experiences I'd like to have had, but not have, if you know what I mean. Too cool for school.


I do know what you mean. When I saw it jump the first time, I was excited but scared... I think I may have mumbled to myself... "Oh No" :lol:


----------

